
AWS Config Rules Now Available - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-config-rules-now-available-in-us-east-northern-virginia/
======
tshtf
Hey jeffbarr, nice feature... But when are we getting IPv6 on EC2?

